# Does anyone else's cat have a goatee?



## sneakyocelot (May 24, 2015)

My cat does but most black and white cats I see seem to have that tuxedo pattern.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I Love your cats 'goatee'!
Handsome cat!
Sharon


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Omg...how cute!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Ooh so cute!


----------



## RatAndMop (May 10, 2011)

My boy,Mop,is a tuxedo but also has a white goatee...


----------

